# Financial Shenanigans



## This is Brutal (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi. Going though a brutal divorce. I suspect major financial shenanigans with my ex to be and her business dealings.

Does anyone know if I can ask the IRS to perform an audit? What is the best way to have the finances investigated? Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Find a forensic accountant in your area. Expensive, most likely. But depending on the assets in question, it might be worthwhile. 

I suspect the IRS won't be much use to you, as privacy laws would prevent them from sharing anything with you anyway. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Well, depends on the incomes. 

If it is in accounts that aren't easy to get, like in the Cayman Islands, or Swiss Accounts, good luck finding them. Because unless your spouse admits to it, the IRS won't find it.

If the source of income is illegal, it won't be easy to find it. And good luck getting anything out of her. 
Because illegal funds are taxed heavily once they are discovered, because they are taxed by the IRS, then interest accumulates at a high percentage on that tax income, and you face back fines, and other fines...
And by the time it is discovered, usually a large percentage of it is already spent, and the taxes are larger than what is left.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

PBear said:


> Find a forensic accountant in your area. Expensive, most likely. But depending on the assets in question, it might be worthwhile.
> 
> I suspect the IRS won't be much use to you, as privacy laws would prevent them from sharing anything with you anyway.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

Ask your divorce lawyer for one. They are commonly used when a good deal of assets are at stake.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

If you guys filed joint returns, you may be on the hook if there is an audit and there are substantial errors. Remember that, while the statute of limitations is 3 years on ordinary mistakes, the limit is 6 years for substantial underpayment of taxes, and there is no limit where fraud is an issue. Also remember that changes in your federal taxes may cause state tax issues.

My advice would be to run this by your lawyer. If he can't help you, maybe he can refer you to the appropriate person. 

Perhaps if there are issues and you can show your wife kept you in the dark, you can apply for innocent spouse protection.


----------

